
Show HN: Top Publications - iisbum
https://toppub.xyz/
======
iisbum
I was surprised there wasn't a list of Publications available on Medium, so I
decided to build one!

Just passed over 300 Publications. The list is ordered by the number of
followers, and I'm working on adding additional sorting/filtering options.

Still looking for more publications to add to the list, if you have any
suggestions please add a comment.

------
jnasty
This looks super handy for finding new publications to read on Medium. My only
suggestion is to make the list sortable by topic -- and it looks like you are
already working on that.

